# Dyson Refractories, Sheffield - October 2013



## Goldie87 (Oct 12, 2013)

The company was founded by John Dyson who began mining clay and making bricks in the early 1800s. From the very beginning the business was a success. By 1838 the business was listed as “John Dyson and Son - Black clay miners and firebrick manufacturers, Griffs House, Stannington." Dyson's were later manufacturers of Refractory material, ceramics for the steel industry, they also produce fire backs and other household ceramic bricks for the likes of Aga's etc. Dyson'sl manufacturing process relied heavily on gas fired kilns. With increased in energy costs the plants was no longer economically viable, despite the very best efforts of the management and staff alike the site closed around 2005. 

Visited with jacquesj. Really enjoyed this site, was much bigger and better than I expected!


----------



## krela (Oct 12, 2013)

That's a pretty good one! But where's the hoovers?


----------



## Goldie87 (Oct 12, 2013)

Funnily enough did find a dyson hoover in there!


----------



## night crawler (Oct 12, 2013)

Don't you mean Dysons. looks like great place to explore especially those ovens


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 13, 2013)

Wow, that's nicer than I expected too! Fantastic shots as usual!


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 14, 2013)

Amazing kilns!Ace photos.


----------



## Infraredd (Oct 15, 2013)

Really like the shot with all the circuit breakers and office chair.


----------



## Goldie87 (Oct 20, 2013)

The kilns were indeed really good. Missed a few bits as the time was getting on, so revisit in order I think!


----------

